# I'm going to be a first time Cane Corso owner!



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

I sent this to another member here as a private message but truly am not sure how often they are online (they had given me advice in past about the cc's) and hadn't heard back so thought I'd go ahead and post this here (hopefully this is the right forum for this type of line of questions) and see if anyone would like to offer advice/help? Thanks in advance for reading/helping!

Here is the message just repasted here:

Hey there again... thought maybe you could help me out a bit... I've decided to take the plunge... Getting a pup that was born on Jan 2nd this year. Male. Cane Corso. ICCF registered. Person owns the mother but had a stud for father. I'm getting it with ears cropped. When I talked with guy yesterday he said if I sent payment (1/2) via paypal he could make vet apt. today for ears and I could get dog Sunday. He texts me today now saying (and I've already paid half so I'm kinda stuck lol) dog cannot get ears done until next Tuesday so probably Thursday would be the earliest I could pick pup up. The dog is going to be almost 14 weeks by this time. I wanted a puppy (and paid a premium) because I wanted to be able to properly socialize dog at young age. Ideally I wanted 12 weeks but now it's going to be almost 14 weeks. How much am I losing in those 2 weeks? 2 weeks in a dog that's 6years old is nothing but I was thinking 2 weeks at this age is TREMENDOUS but maybe I'm wrong? Also I was wondering if you had any good links or what not in regards (threads maybe here?) that are designed specifially for cane corso and tips for me in regards to breed specifics, training, etc etc etc any and all info is extremely helpful, diet, play, crate, etc etc etc I'm a total beginner with this dog. Thanks for reading hope to hear back from you


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry to say that the whole thing with PayPal and all that seems fishy. Have you met this person? Met the puppy? His parents? If not. . .hmm. I hope it works out for you but that just seems suspicious.

As for the age, that depends on how the breeder is raising the pups. If he's properly socializing them and raising them right, a couple weeks won't make a difference. If he's not, then it won't be a good situation, no matter how old the puppy is. What do you know about how he's raising the puppies?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Sorry to say that the whole thing with PayPal and all that seems fishy. Have you met this person? Met the puppy? His parents? If not. . .hmm. I hope it works out for you but that just seems suspicious.
> 
> As for the age, that depends on how the breeder is raising the pups. If he's properly socializing them and raising them right, a couple weeks won't make a difference. If he's not, then it won't be a good situation, no matter how old the puppy is. What do you know about how he's raising the puppies?


I hope Willowy and I are wrong but I got bells ringing and flashing lights (kinda like a railroad crossing) at the same time getting the verbal warning "Danger Will Robinson" (Lost In Space TV program) all sending same message, you might be in a bit of trouble. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

The paypal thing seems sketchy to me too. Why would he need the money in advance for the vet? Also if you must have the dog's ears cropped and you don't want to wait longer for the puppy, why wouldn't you just not pay him for that and have it done at your own vet on your own time?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you have the name of the breeder... there aren't a lot of reputable corso breeders that I know of that use pay pal... there are some but not more then one or 2. 

As long as the breeder is doing proper socializing then you should be fine... if he isn't then you could have some issues you are going to have to deal with. This is a breed that can take charge from the get go and the right start makes all the difference!



E Burna said:


> I sent this to another member here as a private message but truly am not sure how often they are online (they had given me advice in past about the cc's) and hadn't heard back so thought I'd go ahead and post this here (hopefully this is the right forum for this type of line of questions) and see if anyone would like to offer advice/help? Thanks in advance for reading/helping!
> 
> Here is the message just repasted here:
> 
> Hey there again... thought maybe you could help me out a bit... I've decided to take the plunge... Getting a pup that was born on Jan 2nd this year. Male. Cane Corso. ICCF registered. Person owns the mother but had a stud for father. I'm getting it with ears cropped. When I talked with guy yesterday he said if I sent payment (1/2) via paypal he could make vet apt. today for ears and I could get dog Sunday. He texts me today now saying (and I've already paid half so I'm kinda stuck lol) dog cannot get ears done until next Tuesday so probably Thursday would be the earliest I could pick pup up. The dog is going to be almost 14 weeks by this time. I wanted a puppy (and paid a premium) because I wanted to be able to properly socialize dog at young age. Ideally I wanted 12 weeks but now it's going to be almost 14 weeks. How much am I losing in those 2 weeks? 2 weeks in a dog that's 6years old is nothing but I was thinking 2 weeks at this age is TREMENDOUS but maybe I'm wrong? Also I was wondering if you had any good links or what not in regards (threads maybe here?) that are designed specifially for cane corso and tips for me in regards to breed specifics, training, etc etc etc any and all info is extremely helpful, diet, play, crate, etc etc etc I'm a total beginner with this dog. Thanks for reading hope to hear back from you


----------



## Spook82 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have to agree with the others and say this seems like a giant red flag. And I'm not sure why you didn't just have the ears cropped at your own vet which would enable you to bring the dog home sooner. I hope it works out but this breeder definitely sounds shady.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

To answer a few of your questions...

a)I can't take to my local vet for ears because she doesnt do it
b)I live in small town NO local vets do it 
3) I used paypal that was my suggestion dog lives 3 hours away and they needed 1/2 down to do the ears said many do not want ears done and they take risk. I could have drove them the $$ but paypal was easiest


----------



## Spook82 (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you met this breeder though? And met the parents of the puppy? And seen the puppies in person?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I want to state bluntly - don't crop the ears. First time People with strong dogs crop the ears, not realizing that ear gestures to other dogs are like smiles and eyebrow facial gestures to people. It is much easier to socialize a dog with intact ears.... not worth the cost or the injury.

1. Start training and socializing with people as soon as you get the pup.
2. After all 3 sets of shots, start socializing with other dogs.
3. Even if your dog were going to be a police attack dog, socialization makes it much easier to train the dog, because it will be confident in many situations.
4. Teach the pup Bite Inhibition - Read the Sticky: The Bite Stops Here.
5. Here are two free downloads: http://www.dogstardaily.com/free-downloads


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> I want to state bluntly - don't crop the ears. First time People with strong dogs crop the ears, not realizing that ear gestures to other dogs are like smiles and eyebrow facial gestures to people. It is much easier to socialize a dog with intact ears.... not worth the cost or the injury.
> 
> 1. Start training and socializing with people as soon as you get the pup.
> 2. After all 3 sets of shots, start socializing with other dogs.
> ...


I have never had any trouble socializing any of my dogs with cropped ears. We don't do dog parks, we have play dates, do shows, classes and walks but never once have I had an issue with socializing because of the ears on my dogs. Reading a dog does not just come down to what their ears are doing. When my earred dogs and cropped dogs are intent I have no trouble reading either to know how the situation is for them.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> I have never had any trouble socializing any of my dogs with cropped ears. We don't do dog parks, we have play dates, do shows, classes and walks but never once have I had an issue with socializing because of the ears on my dogs. Reading a dog does not just come down to what their ears are doing. When my earred dogs and cropped dogs are intent I have no trouble reading either to know how the situation is for them.


Absolutely, yes.

The ears make no difference in socialization.
I would add that, from a personal perspective,
I find it a bit easier to "read" dogs with cropped ears.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Echoing the others: Have you met the breeder, the pup and at least one of its parents? Is the breeder offering a good (at least two years) health guarantee? 

I recall from your other threads that you were really balking at spending $1200 for a well-bred CC. I hope you reconsidered and went with a good breeder. I also hope that you have rearranged your schedule so that you can provide more than the 30 minutes of exercise per day that you originally said you could do. And I hope that you're planning to socialize and train this dog very well. I know you want a "guard dog," but if this CC is going to be around your teenage son and 10-year-old daughter on a regular basis, you _must_ make sure it is well-trained.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

So, you sent half the payment for a pup and you haven't met the breeder, seen their set up or anything like that? Good luck.


----------

